# Black Ops Dbl xp and nuke24/7



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Another double xp weekend it seems and nuketown 24/7


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This weekend?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah seems to be now!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool. I have been 15/50 for 5 months now so the XP is irrelevent to me but the extra cod points will come in handy


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice , i could do with getting back to level 50 before i stop playing this when forza 4 comes out and MW3 shortly after.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MW3 is going to be epic. Cant wait


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

On PS3 too?


----------

